# newbie - anyone in Scotland?



## jo185 (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi All,

I'm new to this site, only joining yesterday.  Perfect timing really, as i found out today that this IUI (4th), hasn't worked.  I'm really low today and have found this the toughest month, as I had really thought it had worked this time.

I just wanted to find others who are going through the same thing.  Is there anyone out there in Scotland?

JO


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

Sorry for your bfn Jo. Not in Scotland but used to live there. Hope you get lucky soon.

Rach x


----------



## Candy76 (Feb 19, 2011)

Welcome Jo! I am sorry for your bfn.

We have had 6 failed IUI's and felt particularly low after the last cycle. We weren't even that sure if we could bare to continue ttc. We took a detour, looked into fostering and decided that it wasn't for us right now and 5 weeks on we have come full circle and are feeling rather positive. If someone would have told me a month ago that we could pick ourself up so quickly, I wouldn't have believed it. But here we are. I suppose sunshine and the prospect of our holiday helps.

I hope you find something to distract you and that you start feeling better soon.

- We live in Wales -


----------



## motos (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi Jo
Yes, we're in Glasgow! We have a one-year-old daughter, conceived via IVF at GCRM. Whereabouts are you?
So sorry you've not had any luck so far. It's so hard dealing with the ups and downs of treatment. What's your next step, or are you taking stock? I'm sure you will get there in the end, but the road can be really tough.


----------



## bailey01 (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi Jo
I'm also new to this board. I am from Scotland near Dundee and have had 3 tries of natural DIUI all unsuccessful so know that sinking feeling of them not working. I hope you feel a bit brighter soon. Will you continue with IUI or consider IVF? I am having to go for a lap and dye in approx 8 weeks as my hsg test came back showing a possible blockage so we may only have IVF as our next option.
Take care


----------



## jo185 (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks for the replies.

I am in Inverness and having treatment in Aberdeen.  I was through yesterday for our 5th IUI, so now comes the wait.  Im not sure what we will do if this doesnt work.  It gets harder each time.  I know we have to have x-rays taken after this if it doesnt work, to check there are no blockages.  Im trying to remain positive though.  Has anyone had this x-ray? What does it involve?  Is it just a straight forward x-ray?

Jo


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

I think you may mean a HSG - I had one before treatment. It involves a speculum, dye being past through your fallopian tubes & an xray. Sounds horrendous but I found it ok. The possible good news is that it can sometimes unblock blockages too. Hoping you won't need one though!


----------



## symanthaw (Sep 1, 2010)

Hey Jo, 
          Sorry to hear that your treatments not worked, im having ivf (1st try) im day 4 post transfer now but i went through the hsg xray only to find out i had a blocked tube - Was told by the glasgow royal that they would never start treatment without checking this 1st   but the proceedure itself isnt too bad slight cramps after but nothing major.

I have a thread under central scotland - any girls about to start ivf at gri??

your more than welcome to join in we have girls from all over scotland who are all having diff treatments and protocalls etc so your defo going to get some answers if u have any questions xxxx


----------



## rubypop2 (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi Jo, 
Sorry to hear about your BFN, it's tough isn't it. I've been away on holiday and we've had a wee technical hitch in our house, as both laptops packed in, but have a wee netbook now so we're back on line.  We're in Inverness aswell, but not having treatment in Aberdeen...are you private there or NHS?


----------



## jo185 (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi rubypop2,

Sorry its taken so long to reply.  We were away on holiday too.  We are on NHS in Aberdeen.  We were private to start with but then came to top of NHS waiting list.  Just had 6th IUI yesterday so now comes the wait...

Is it IUI you are having?  We got reffered to Aberdeen and have been really happy with the service so far. 

jo185


----------



## rubypop2 (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi there,
Yesterday, wow I have everything crossed for you   How are you feeling?  How long do you have to wait after IUI to find out that all has gone well   two weeks?

We've gone for IVF and had 2 cycles so far.  It's quite a process and I'm starting to wonder if IUI would have been a better option as IVF is so invasive.  Everyone at the clinic is lovely though and like you we're very happy with everything, except the long travel time etc.  I have heard that Aberdeen are great, but didn't realise they offered private treatment.
Can I be nosey, we went to GP and were told that private was our only option.  How long was the NHS list and what were the criteria to be eligible, also are you using donor sperm at the Aberdeen clinic? 

Sorry about all the questions I am just curious as to the options closer to home  

My fingers and toes are crossed that this time is your time
Take care of yourself and try not too much.....lol
rubypop


----------



## jo185 (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi Rubypop2,
Yes its 2 weeks I have to wait now.  Im doing ok so far, I know it will get worse in a few days though as it gets closer.

Do you mind me asking why you chose to go for IVF?  Did you choose to go somewhere other than Aberdeen?  I thought we didnt have a choice.

We had a great experience.  We went to the GP and asked them what our options were.  We were told that we needed to be referred to Aberdeen.  We waited a few months to be seen and when we were, we were told we would wait about 1 1/2 years to get to do the IUI treatment on the NHS but we could speed it up by going private.  We chose to go private and purched sperm from the European Sperm Bank.  After 4 treatments we were told we had reached the top of the NHS waiting list, so now receive free treatment. 

Feel free to ask more questions, I don't mind.  Its good to share our experiences.

Jo185


----------



## rubypop2 (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi Jo
Definately it's good to share experiences.  How are you feeling now?  Sanity intact still, or are you syptom spotting?
We chose IVF because the success rates seemed so much higher, but now I'm starting to wonder if the intensity of the treatment is too much.  We have had basic fertility tests and all is well and I just wonder if IUI would have been a better option for us....hmmm.  Or perhaps I am over thinking.

If you go for private treatment you can go to any clinic really.  We chose LWC darlington because we visited and liked the staff...again now we realise it's a huge distance to travel and closer to home may have been wiser.  Abedeen didn't seem to be an option as I thought they were NHS only.  We were just desperate to get started and made decisions on what we knew at the time.  I'm definately going to get a GP appointment and be a bit pushier about an NHS referral now though...not that I am that great at being pushy   Which doctors surgery are you with, not many in Inverness and wondering if it's the same one as us, we're at kingsmills medical practice, but go so little that don't have a specific doctor that we see.  Did you actually wait the full year and a half to go to the top of the list?  Hundred questions again!!

Take care of yourself and all things crossed for you still   

Rubypop


----------



## jo185 (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi Rubypop2,

No I am not sane!!  I overthinking everything and just want to know.  I'm a bit worried as I had the results from my 21 day blood test and it was only 17.7.  The nurse had told me to make the appoint for my blood test for 6 days after the scan (day before treatment), which I found strange.  I had more blood taken on Friday which would of actually been day21, so hopefully it will be better.  Not sure if the numbers can change that quickly.

I am with the Riverside Medical Practice.  They referred me to Aberdeen and we did wait a while to see anyone there.  We were then asked to choose private or NHS.  We chose private but also added our name to the NHS waiting list.  Once we had started our private treatment things went pretty quick.  After 4 treatments we were already at the top of NHS list.  Think we only waited 7-8 months in total.

I find driving to Aberdeen every month a nightmare, don't know how you manage Darlington.  

I'll let you know how things go in a few days!!

Jo185


----------

